# Forum time is off.



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

It is now 12:33 pm and i have noticed that posts made during this hour have DST it says right above my avatar for this thread 

Today, 1:33 PM

Is this just a temporary thing.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

cj9788 said:


> Is this just a temporary thing.


My recent post has the correct PST timestamp on it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The post I just made here shows the correct time, 12:46 pm ET


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Nick said:


> The post I just made here shows the correct time, 12:46 pm ET


Well it must be my computer but take a look at the attcahment of the screen shot for your post in this thread.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

and here is a screen shot of the post in your link.


Any suggestions on how I can fix this isolated problem?


----------



## Sparkman87 (Apr 28, 2002)

Wrong on mine too


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

cj9788 said:


> Any suggestions on how I can fix this isolated problem?


Try rebooting.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Go to the User Control Panel.
Select Edit Options (< or click there in this thread)

Toward the bottom of the page is *Date & Time Options*
Select your time zone and "Automatically detect DST settings"
Click SAVE CHANGES at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

James Long said:


> Go to the User Control Panel.
> Select Edit Options (< or click there in this thread)
> 
> Toward the bottom of the page is *Date & Time Options*
> ...


Thanks James that did the trick!


----------

